# Zuordnung einer WAGO 750-375 an Software-PLC in TIA



## mone_284 (25 Oktober 2017)

Hallo 
ich bin komplett neu im Bereich SPS und dementsprechend sehr unbehelligt was das alles angeht.
Momentan ist in meinem Praktikum die Aufgabe, einen Feldbus (WAGO 750-375 und den DI 1415 und den DO 1515) mit einer Soft-SPS (CPU 1507 S F) zu verbinden über einen Switch in lokalem Netzwerk.
Bei der Konfiguration in TIA steht auf dem Buskoppler immer "nicht zugeordnet" und im Toggletip dass keine Controller verfügbar sind, obwohl direkt daneben die PLC über PN/IE verbunden ist.
Kann mir da jemand helfen? Muss ich in dem Wago Koppler etwas anders konfigurieren?

Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen 

LG mone_284


----------



## ChristophD (25 Oktober 2017)

welche TIA Version?
Ist der Wago am gleichen netz projektiert?
ist ein IO System angelegt an der 1507?
Mach mal screens wie das bei dir aussieht

Wenn das bei dir so aussieht:



dann die Ethernetschnittstelle markieren und in den Eigenschaften bei Schnittstellen zuordnung die Software_PLC einstellen
Dann Rechtsklick auf die Schnittstelle und "IO System anlegen"
Danach geht dann auch die Zuordnung


----------



## mone_284 (25 Oktober 2017)

So hat es geklappt danke! 
Ich arbeite mit TIA V14 SP1

Die Konfiguration ist habe ich jetzt abgeschlossen.
Jetzt komme ich allerdings zum nächsten Problem :/
Ich hab an dem DIP-Schalter der WAGO eine Adresse eingegeben. Wenn man von vorne darauf schaut, wie folgt:
8: rechts
7: rechts
6: links
5: links
4: rechts
3: rechts
2: links
1: rechts
Kann man sich vorstellen was ich meine? Eigentlich müsste die Adresse demnach 50 sein (1*2^1 + 1*2^4 + 1*2^5) oder ist es doch 13 (1*2^0 + 1*2^2 + 1*2^3)? Habe jetzt mal mit 13 gearbeitet weil es in dem Beispielprojekt das ich von meiner Firma erhalten habe der Fall ist.
Habe der WAGO in meinem eigenen Netz eine IP-Adresse gegeben. Allerdings kann ich keine Verbidnung dazu aufbauen, habe das Programm in die SPS geladen (ohne Fehler), aber bei Online-Verbindung ist der Teilnehmer nicht erreichbar, anpingen kann ich es auch nicht auf die IP, die SPS mit der IP 10.110.200.11 kann ich anpingen. Weiß da jemand weiter?
Wichtig wäre vielleicht noch zu erwähnen dass die LED BF (Busfehler?) rot blinkt. Hab die Stromversorgung schon weggenommen, hat aber nichts gebracht...


----------



## ChristophD (25 Oktober 2017)

im screen ist adresse 63 ? die Dip Schalter sind doch für den Gerätenamen und nicht die IP.
Hast du die IP der Wago schon zugewisen?
häng den pc direkt an die wago und starte erreichbare teilnehmer und schau was er findet
Und laut handbuch bedeutet rechts = OFF und wenn Dein Schalter 8 auf OFF ist dann werden die restlichen eh nicht wirksam.


----------



## mone_284 (25 Oktober 2017)

Ja das stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst.
Direkt dran gehangen findet er die Wago. Da kann ich jetzt eine IP zuweisen, sollte ich dann 10.110.200.13 bzw 50 nehmen?
Tut mir leid wenn meine Fragen nicht sonderlich intelligent sind :-(


----------



## ChristophD (25 Oktober 2017)

Du kannst nehmen was immer du willst.
Die IP legst du fest, nicht der Wago, wir gesagt der DIP Schalter ist dafür da einen Namen zu konfigurieren, keine IP!

Schau auch ob dem Device ein Namen zugeordnet werden muss oder er einen default namen verwendet.


----------



## mista (5 April 2022)

Hallo ich habe die Herausforderung eine 750-375 mit einer ET200sp 1512 zu verbinden. Anfangs dachte ich hätte die Falsche Version aus der GSDL-Datei. Habe somit WAGO IO Check 3 den Kopf ausgelesen und hat mir folgendes ausgespuckt: SW02.07.10(10) /HW 02'/FWL04
So dachte ich ich muss die 02.04 FW07 auswählen. hat aber auch nicht geklappt. dann habe ich durch Geräte Erkennen die 2.06 FW09 importiert. klappt immer noch nicht. SPS IO Device nicht vorhanden und beim Kopfmodul blinkt Bussfehler LED rot. Muss ich noch was dem Kopfmodul mitteilen?


----------



## mista (6 April 2022)

Es hat sich erledigt, der Bus-Adapter war kein 6ES7 ... Sondern ein 6DL1... also für ET200SP *HA *.

Ich habe den Ausgetauscht und voila. Alles klappt wie es soll.


----------

